# World Hack Organization



## Gast1111 (2. November 2010)

Hey,
Hier mal meine Meinung zu dem Browsergame World Hack Organization:
Das Spiel geht darum das man seine PCs aufrüstet und mit guter Software ausstattet und dann mit versch. Viren die anderen Spieler hackt und Geld etc. stiehlt.
Das Passiert mit der sogenannten Hackkonsole, in diese muss man dann die versch. Befehler eintippen, das würde dann in etwa so aussehen wenn man Geld stehlen will:

Target 10.47.47.48 (bspw)
Trojan Transfer
use 100 (bspw)
attack
ok

Damit würde man von der IP 10.47.47.48 alles Geld stehlen was 100 Viren transportieren können und natürlich auf dem PC vorhanden ist. Die Lagerkapazität der Viren hängt von der SDK Stufe ab und ist immer Doppelt so hoch wie die aktuelle Ausbaustufe des SDK, die Stärke der Viren hängt vom Malwarekit ab das die "Brutstätte" der Viren ist.
Dank dem IPS kann man bei einem Angriff von Gegenspieler nicht entdeckt werden wenn das IPS*1.8 größer ist als sein Gegenspieler das IDS*2.
Die Antivirus Software scannt bei einem Angriff die eingehenden Daten und schreibt ein Log dazu, wenn sie weitgenung 
Ausgebaut ist dann kann sie die Viren auch zerstören.
Die Firewall ist dazu da bei einem Angriff MANUELL die Ports zu schließen damit der Angreifer nicht "durchkommt" dies geschieht über den Befehl CLOSE PORTS in der Hackkonsole.
Damit sind die wichtigsten Elemente des Spiels erklärt, die gestaltung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr Reel es gibt zum bsp. verschiedene DSL/Glasfasertypen mit versch. Geschwindigkeiten und Kosten, es gibt auch eine Vielzahl von Prozesoren von Single bis hin zu Sedec ist alles Vertreten, etwas seltsam erscheint mir der dort vorhandene DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher.(Da war wohl einer schon im Jahr 2013 xD)Es gibt auch eine Vielzahl von Betriebssystemen von Lindows 1 über Kubunta bis hin zu VM 2.0 ist alles vertreten, diese werden allerdings leider nur in der Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit unterschieden, wo bei VM bei beidem das Optimum ist.
So nach der Beschreibung dieses tollen Spiels noch meine Kritik am Admin ATZENPOWER:
Es ist schwer das zu beschreiben ohne Ausdrücke zu benutzen aber der Admin des Spiels ATZENPOWER ist nicht sehr qualifiziert und ist unfair gegenüber den Spielern, unter anderem hat er -entfernt- und ich konnte noch schnell einen Screenshot machen, er hat mehrere solche Posts von sich gegeben und noch mehr solchen "Mist".
Dieser Admin versaut wirklich das ganze Spiel und meiner Meinung nach ist das sehr schade. Wer sich trotzdem regestrieren will den empfehl ich nicht den Chat zu benutzen.

Wenn ihr auch WHO spielt und/oder auch Kritik an Atzenpower oder an dem Spiel äußern wollt, oder euch einfach nur für WHO interessiert dann postet doch einen Kommtentar.
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2010)

Na wenn er nicht klar kommt auf seinen Weedrausch, sollte er die Finger vom PC lassen!


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

Jop ^^ 
Es ist schon nen Frechheit jetzt hat er mich für 1Tag aus dem Chat gebannt ohne Grund.


----------



## Lexx (3. November 2010)

game hört sich an wie ein billiger abklatsch von "uplink"..


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

So kann mans auch beschreiben ^^
Nur das es eben 1. Ein Browsergame ist und 2. Kostenlos ist


----------



## Holzhammer (4. November 2010)

Ach sieh mal einer an......!!

Wie klein die Welten des Internets doch sind.....

Mal so am rande,
der Chat mitschnitt war ein schwung aus der Jugend der weit mehr als 10 jahre
her ist, zumal vorher einige andere anwesende ganz andere Storys vom stapel gelassen haben

Du benimmst dich im Chat keinen Deut besser.
Dazu kommt dein ziemlich unhöflicher ton den Admins gegenüber...

Du warst im Chat gebannt weil du dich mehr oder weniger als Admin 
betitelt hast, dazu hast du noch mit roter schrift geschreiben was dir merfach untersagt wurde
du wurdest oft genug ermahnt......


Du wirst Ingame von mir hören.....


Greetz


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Ah Hallo,
Ich weiß zwar nicht wer du bist aber:
1. Kann ich meine Kritik schreiben wo und wann ich will falls du mir mit deinem "du wirst Ingame von mir hören" drohen willst
2. Ich benehme mich sehr wohl besser, denn schlechter geht es ja wohl kaum denn das ist unterse Soziale Schiene, und ich wurde gebannt weil unser sehr geehrter Admin mente ich mus um 22:00 ins Betchen gehen und er müsste dafür persönlich sorgen und falls du der bists für den ich dich halte kannst du froh sein das ich nicht noch mehr mitgeschnitten habe.
Desweiteren trägt dein Beitrag überhaupt nicht zum Topic dazu.
mfg Wa1lock

PS Ich habe dem Admin bereits mitgeteil was ich davon denke aber dann ist die Seite ja abgestürzt weil er so gut scripten kann so das keiner mehr Internet hatte.


----------



## Holzhammer (4. November 2010)

Jeder hat das recht seine meinung frei zu äußern,
allerdings solte man dann auch mit konsequenzen rechnen.

Ich drohe dir nicht, das ist ein versprechen.
Und nein ich bin gewiss nicht der für den du mich hälst.

Ich persönlich finde es nicht in ordnung 
wenn jemand auszüge vom Chat in ein Forum postet 
was mit dem Spiel nichts zu tun hat.

Zudem habe ich das gefühl das dein beitrag über WHO
nur dazu diente um den Admin durch den Kakao zu ziehen,
deine beschreibung zum Spiel ist nämlich eine katasrophe.
Oder weis hier einer was ne Sedec CPU ist?




Greetz


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Ähmm Wir sind hier in einem Computerforum wo hauptsächlich Leute mit Ahnung rumlaufen,
und da weiß jeder von was ne Quad, ne Okta oder ne Sedec CPU ist und alle anderen können das benutzen.
Desweiteren bin ich mir ziemlich sicher wer du bist, und wenn ein Admin in einem Spiel schreibt das er kifft und das schon seit 20 Jahren dann finde ich das ziemlich dreist und beweist mir so einiges.
PS Es gibt etwas schönes das nennt sich Bashschutz


----------



## Holzhammer (4. November 2010)

Es gibt noch etwas viel besseres das nennt sich IPD hacks...
Und diese werden nicht zum Bashschutz dazu gezählt.


Und wenn der Admin seit 50 jahren kifft,
das gibt dir noch lange nicht das recht das in anderen Foren
anzuprangern.

Wenn du mit der Spielleitung nich zufreiden bist ist
das deine freie meinung die ich jeder Zeit akzeptiere,
aber das was du hier machst ist schon fast eine hetztjad.

Und das ganze nur weil du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst?
Sry das ist mir zu albern.

Aber was ich ja besonders lustig finde ist das sich genau
die Spieler ungerecht behandelt fühlen die damals
vor der übernahme durch ATZENPOWER schon ständig 
aufgefallen sind.

So wenn man dann noch Spieler wie du kommen und meinen sie könnten sich alles erlauben mußt du dich nicht wundern wenn dein gescheiterter
machtkampf mit den Admins sanktioniert wird.

Ich werde dazu weiter auch nichts posten das ist mir zu 
blöd.


Greetz


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Achja an alle die eine Alternative zu WHO und auch Uplink suchen,
Hack the Net ( von dem WHO nach empfunden ist) geht bald wieder Online.
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Rocksteak (5. November 2010)

Jungs macht mal Halbgas, sonst kommt noch ein Mod mit seiner Rute vorbei und haut euch auf die Finger.

BTT:

Bestimmt hackt man durch das Spiel tatsächlich Leute , und dadurch wird man zur Marionette eines ganzen Hacker-Konsortiums, ohne zu wissen was los ist.  Muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

xDD Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht ^^


----------



## ATZENPOWER (5. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Achja an alle die eine Alternative zu WHO und auch Uplink suchen,
> Hack the Net ( von dem WHO nach empfunden ist) geht bald wieder Online.
> mfg Wa1lock




lol... nur mal zur info... 

htn ist am 20.04.2008 um 17:40uhr online gegangen

who dagegen bereits am 23.08.2006 13:18...

also... was ist von wem nachgemacht....

und zu dem eigentlichem thema....

es war 22:30 und es waren nur erwachsene sonst anwesend ...user die sich seit jahren kennen... und wir haben alle nen schwung aus unserer jugend erzählt... und das war meiner... und ich schäme mich nicht für meine jugendsünden... 
das du aber meinen namen hier in aller öffentlichkeit schlecht machst, darf nicht angehen und wird konsequenzen mit sich ziehen....

mfg atze

ps: danke xpod für den hinweis...


----------



## Pikus (5. November 2010)

Leute, könnt ihr mal aufhören mit der Kinderkacke? Ihr benehmt euch wie kleine Kinder, besonders deine reaktion, Atzenpower () ist einfach nur peinlich 
Wenn du selbst weißt, dass ihr nix falsches gemacht habt, sondern nur "nen schwung aus eurer jugend" erzählt habt, dann sieh doch einfach drüber weg 

Wobei ich Wa1lok 100%ig verstehe,  man so etwas auch um 22:30 nicht unbedingt rumerzählen muss, weil es keine sperrre für minderjährige ab 22_00 gitb *klopfklopf*

Also Mädels, lasst den Mist...


----------



## Holzhammer (5. November 2010)

Das bedeutet noch lange nicht das er unsere unterhaltung
in anderen foren veröffentlichen darf.


Aber es stimmt schon es ist im grunde recht albern 
sich darüber zu streiten, zumal Wa1lock die konsequenzen daraus ziehen wird.


Greetz


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Ok, wer benimmt sich hier Kindisch?
Ich habe hier lediglich meine Meinung gepostet was,
mein Recht ist da ich niemanden in den Dreck ziehe,
sondern nur die Tatsachen darlege.
Und wenn ihr mit Kritik nicht klarkommt und mich deshalb 
jetzt das dem Spiel "ekeln" wollt, dann komme ich damit klar,
aber da frage ich mich Ernsthaft wieso ihr überhaupt nach 22:00
im Chat seinen dürft.
@ATZENPOWER Ich hätte dir das alles auch schon per PN geschrieben,
aber das Game ist ja seit 2 Tagen Offline.
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Pikus (5. November 2010)

*Vorweg @ Wa1lock:* ich möchte auf gar keinen fall gegen dich flamen, mit dem kindisch meine ich atzenpower, nicht dich!!! 



Holzhammer schrieb:


> Das bedeutet noch lange nicht das er unsere unterhaltung
> in anderen foren veröffentlichen darf.
> 
> Greetz


  Meinst duß wer sagt das? wenn du mir jetzt mit "persönlihes gespräch" oder so kommen willst... ganz sicher nicht.
jedermann hätte sich anmelden und das gespräch mitverfogen können. Jeder hätte es sehen können. daher ist das totaler schwachsinn 



> sich darüber zu streiten, zumal Wa1lock die konsequenzen daraus ziehen wird.


Auchd as halte ich für... naja 
glaubst du echt, ihn juckt's wenn er bei so einem Browsergame nicht mehr mit rumplänkeln darf? sowas gibts doch massig im inet, zumal solche games eh nur ein kurzzeitvertreib sind...


----------



## ATZENPOWER (5. November 2010)

ähm.... streite ich mich?... ich hab nur darauf hingewiesen, das who um einiges älter ist als htn...
desweiteren habe ich der aussage von holzi nur zugestimmt. 
wenn sich wer durch eine unterhaltung gestört fühlt, steht es ihm doch frei zu gehen. 
aber gespräche dann einfach zu veröffentlichen darf nicht sein...

das hat nix mit kindergarten zu tun usw....

und er wurde im übrigen nur im chat gesperrt... nicht im spiel... und eine der chatsperren waren zb das in rot schreiben von sätzen wie " ich bin der admin" von ihm im chat, obwohl er weder admin noch moderator ist...

das thema ist für mich auch durch...

ps: und das die seite seit ca 30 stunden down ist, liegt wohl daran das wir gerade einige neuerungen einspielen wie neue welten usw... sry das wir dabei sind das spiel weiter zu entwickeln


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Ah Ok ich darf nicht den Chat mitschneiden,
in dem über Illegale Themen geredet wird und für jederman zugänglich ist?
Du solltest dich mal mit Deutschem Recht beschäftigen.
Außerdem wie war noch mal der Grund für den Chatbann?
Ah jetzt weiß ichs wieder: Du hast geschrieben "So jetzt aber ins Bett"
Als ich dann noch auf dem Chat drauf war, hast du aus irgendeinem komischen Grund den Bann wieder weg genommen, und wieder gegeben und weg genommen...
Und wenn man keinen Sinn für Humor hat sollte man sich allgemein aus dem Livechat fehrn halten ^^
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## kero81 (5. November 2010)

Der Sinn dieses Threads ist...???


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Andere User von diesem Spiel zu begeistern, bzw. das sollte er bevor ich hier angemacht wurde


----------



## Pikus (5. November 2010)

Und auch das ist ja nicht mehr unbedingt möglich, das game ist ja offline


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Jop sollte schon lange wieder Online sein,
aber wegen einem Bug beim Update der IPD (Polizei) denen man schnelleres Inet geben wollte,
hat man allen PCs das Internet genommen, das wird gerade behoben


----------



## Pikus (5. November 2010)

Ah ja 



Ich denk mal, ich werd das game mal ausprobieren, wenns wieder online ist. aber ich werd mich hüten, im livechat was zu schreiben


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Jap genau das werde ich auch tun, wenn ich jetzt nicht auf Lebenszeit gebannt bin,
dann werd ich mich hüten mich da wieder anzumelden.
Einen (Darkhunter) zeigen die gerade an weil es sich wieder angemeldet hat


----------



## Pikus (5. November 2010)

Whooot, die zeigen den an? bei der Polizei? 
was soll denn der grund sein? Serverfriedensbruch oder was?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Virtueller Hausfriedens Bruch.
Den sollt man glatt auch anzeigen und den Chat mal vorlegen xD


----------



## watercooled (5. November 2010)

ne bei der Serverinternen Polizei...
Man kann andere User anzeigen wenn man bemerkt wie sie dich gerade hacken, oder es versuchen 
Im allgemeinen n ganz cooles game, allerdings find ich die Admins auch etwas forsch...

Mfg G_k aka kochsalz_

PS: So n Game würde hier sehr gut ins Forum passen!


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2010)

Es scheint als wolle man hier in der Öffentlichkeit schmutzige Wäsche waschen. Der Thread hat in diesem Sinne sein Thema auch schon längst verloren, weswegen ich hier jetzt mal die Reißleine ziehe.

Wenn es persönliche Differenzen gibt, dann bitte das außerhalb der Öffentlichkeit diskutieren. Per PN z.B. Hier ist jedenfalls kein Platz dafür.

In diesem Zug habe ich im Startpost den Link entfernt, um nicht andersweitig Streit zu provozieren. Ich denke das kann hier jeder verstehen.

-CLOSED-


----------

